# Looking for info



## Tackupandgo (16 April 2020)

Hi, I have recently purchased a new mare and would love to know some history on her, 15.1 Bay with striking grey mane due to a silver gene defect also silver flecked tail and a grey patch on her face, 11 years old Hanoverian x Welsh D name Willow previous name Bonnie originally came from Sheffield, no dam or sire details on passport bought in Leeds West Yorkshire, I came across a thread on here from an ncarter in 2013 about my mare when she was 5 but on looking into it the poster hasn’t been on since 2014 😞 
Long shot I know but if anybody does feel they recognise her please let me know. 
Thank you


----------



## Han&Pen1993 (21 April 2020)

I’ve tried to message this person . Will try find them on fb too x


----------



## Tackupandgo (21 April 2020)

Han&Pen1993 said:



			I’ve tried to message this person . Will try find them on fb too x
		
Click to expand...

Ah thank you but I am now in contact with her old owner and found out lots about her. Thanks again.


----------



## Han&Pen1993 (21 April 2020)

Awesome xxx


----------

